# gun cleaning



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

Going to clean my guns tonite got some Remington bore cleaner and some cotton. Patches what else do I need any body else use this Remington bore cleaner


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Chad10 check out http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17895&highlight=gun+cleaning

It is under the Sig forum but applies to almost all handguns. Literaltrence gives a great description


----------



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

*cleaning*

I really don't know where to start. Can anyone help, I got a xd and ruger 345 ss and sigma.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> Chad10 check out http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17895&highlight=gun+cleaning
> 
> It is under the Sig forum but applies to almost all handguns. Literaltrence gives a great description


*Chad10;*
Follow SaltyDog's link by just clicking on it. You'll find generic cleaning instructions there.
If you don't have instructions for taking your pistols apart, phone or e-mail Ruger and tell them, and they'll send you the proper book.
For the Springfield, look (via Google) for their website. There may be instructions there, or at least a "contact us" link to click on, to get instructions.
Same for the S&W: look at their website.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Chad,

Youtube has some great step by step videos along with a list of needed supplies. 

So dose Sig and Springfield Arms.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

chad10 said:


> I really don't were too start can anyone help I got a xd and ruger 345 ss and sigma


Click Here
That is the link SaltyDog posted. It will give you the info you need. The YouTube approach would also get you to where you want to be. In the manuals for the weapons you are going to clean will have take down instructions like how to remove a slide and the barrel from the slide etc.

All this is considering that you have picked up a cleaning kit. You can get one at Walmart that can clean several calibers. If it does not have the calibers you need there are brushes sold by themselves that you can add to the kit. Though most kits have most the calibers you need. It's always good to pick up extra brushes for another day.:smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Chad10;*
> Follow SaltyDog's link by just clicking on it. You'll find generic cleaning instructions there.
> If you don't have instructions for taking your pistols apart, phone or e-mail Ruger and tell them, and they'll send you the proper book.
> For the Springfield, look (via Google) for their website. There may be instructions there, or at least a "contact us" link to click on, to get instructions.
> Same for the S&W: look at their website.


Steve is pointing you in the right direction. If you do not have the manual, Springfield has the XD manuals online that you can download in pdf format. I did just that when I sold my XD, downloaded it and burned it to a CD to go with the gun, (I lost the manual ):smt023


----------



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

*wd 40*

Will wd 40 work


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

chad10 said:


> Will wd 40 work


Don't use WD40. Go to Wally World and pick up some Hoppes #9 and gun oil. WD40 tends to get gummy over time and also is a dust bunny magnet. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> Chad10 check out http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17895&highlight=gun+cleaning
> 
> It is under the Sig forum but applies to almost all handguns. Literaltrence gives a great description


Holy hell I entirely forgot I wrote that. Thanks for the reminder! :smt082


----------



## cfoodeat (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll add one item to the kit:

Nitrile or latex gloves.

They can be purchased at the drug store or walley world, etc. Makes cleaning and lubing your weapon a more pleasant experience for your skin. 

--Rob


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

cfoodeat said:


> I'll add one item to the kit:
> 
> Nitrile or latex gloves.
> 
> ...


But I like the smell of Hoppes on my skin. It's cleaner and cologne all in one.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Todd said:


> But I like the smell of Hoppes .


Eeew.

Wait'l one of them lil' plastic bottles cracks in your range bag, gets on your truck seat and trashes everything in sight you touch it with, then, the smell follows you around for a week and a half like it's stuck on your upper lip....

You'll think it smells like cat pee too....

After decades of use, I can't even look at the stuff anymore. The smell flat makes me wretch...... :vom:


----------



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

Can I use hoppea 9 on the outside of the gun too or rim oil wipes better on the outside how bout grease what kind


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

chad10 said:


> Can I use hoppea 9 on the outside of the gun too or rim oil wipes better on the outside how bout grease what kind


For the love of God please_ pretty please_ use some punctuation in your posts reading them is downright painful without any i think my brain is trying to escape out my ear and yes you can you hoppes on the outside of the gun but its not a replacement for oil


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

lol......


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hoppes is a solvent, not a lubricant.

Use the Rem oil Wipes on the outside.

Shouldn't need grease.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Ruger manuals are available on line also.

Only take one gun apart at a time.

How many and how long have you had these guns?

Have you ever fired them?

Good luck

tumbleweed


----------



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

*cleaning*

Did it 2nite. Thay been. Shot less than 50 times hope that thay shoot right next time.the ruger was harder


----------

